# golf ball sized lumps after vaccination???



## TaraS (Apr 23, 2009)

I gave 3 miniature nubians a siteguard shot 1 week ago, today when I went to give an ivomec shot I noticed golf ball sized lumps at the injection site on all 3 goats. I'm really worried, these aren't my goats. I've never given the vaccine to my goats, actually had never heard of it before. Is this usual? They're all limping because of it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

A small lump from a CD/T shot isnt uncommon if it is given between the layers of skin instead of under the skin in the Subcutaneous layer (Fatty layer). But a golf size lump sounds a bit large....and the fact that they are limping is a cause for a bit of concern I would think.

How long have they been limping for? Since the injection or just suddenly?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Like stacey said ...that is pretty big.....it isn't uncommon.. to get abscesses from injection sites....sounds as if it may of festered a bit more than usual.. but that does happen....you can try to lance it ...or sometimes a simple squeeze will get the stuff out ( get as much out as possible........then flush with a water/ iodine solution...make it like a light tea color.....
they should be fine......the limp.. if you give the injection when the serum was cold ...it may make the goat limp... because it hurts.....or sometimes ...they yell out like your killing them....it is blood curdling...or they will get up ...lay down...it can happen like that also...if the shot burns...depending upon what is given.....but... should stop shortly after....
maybe the infection from the site.... may be a little painful to......make sure there temps are normal.... :wink:


----------



## TaraS (Apr 23, 2009)

I believe it was cold. They aren't mine and I only see them once a week, the owner said she noticed them limping the next day. She's giving them penicillin just incase, it just bothers me that I'm the one who gave the shot, KWIM?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It does make you feel bad ...when goats react badly... to a vaccine......but please ...don't blame yourself... it happens all the time....with abscesses at the site....some are big ..and some are small ....and some ...you don't even see at all....  :hug: ...the limping is unusual ...but may be temporary....Give it a few days...it may of been caused.. by the vaccine or the abscess...personally.. I don't use siteguard ...so I am ..really not sure about it....

Did your friend get a temp on them ..before starting penicillin? Be very careful about administering antibiotics... if they are not running a temp.....or not really needing it....you run the risk of making the goat immune to the antibiotic ...and when you really have a sick goat.....it may not work..... :hug: 

Did she open up the abscess so it can drain...releasing the pressure and getting out the yuck... will help with healing sooner.... :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I just had a doe get a lump that big from a shot. I figured she just reacted to it. I just spent some time a couple times a day massaging the area, it's going down, slowly but surely.


----------



## TaraS (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you everybody! No she didn't take temps, I work for her at her boarding facility, the vet told her to give penicillin :? She hasn't opened it up, but will be calling the vet again. I will not be using siteguard on my goats, ever!


----------

